# Floundering in OC, Md. 09/08/2007



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Went fishing on the Morning Star out of OC MD. Most people got limits of flounder. Just a few fish shy of limits for everyone on the boat. Biggest flounder on the boat went about 7 lbs. I caught my limit of 4 flounder from 16.5 " to 22". Also caught 2 throwbacks, & had 3 that came off while reeling in. My wife caught two & received 2 sympathy fish, so we took home our limit of 8. Not too bad, considering it was our first time fishing for flounder. Some seabass were caught up to 4.5 lbs, but we didn't get any. Near the end of the trip, the captain put us on a couple of drops for croakers & blues. Those fish didn't cooperate too much, but we did pick up a handful of croakers and one blue. 

-----------------------------------------------



Flounder in the box....











Flounder on the box....











A few croakers & blue too....











Kinda looks like this boat ran up on the rocks. But no, it's just an illusion.....











Biggest fish I saw all day.... Believe it or not!










-----------------------------------------------


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Desperado wat size and type hooks were you using
for the flounders and sea bass 

also wat bait were you using???


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice job D!!!! That's awesome. . . flounderin' is totally about feel, and it looks like you got it goin'!!! I'm stickin' with you next time


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*bigpapamd1*

I was using the bait & tackle supplied by the boat. They rig their rods with kahle style hooks on a basic double dropper rig. Not sure exactly the hook size, looked like maybe somewhere between 4/0 & 6/0.

For flounder, they supplied strips of squid & fish. And for croakers & blues, they supplied chopped up clams.

Taking a page from Tom H's book, I put gulp swimbaits on my hooks first, then put the strip bait on. Let it drop to the bottom. Then shake the rod tip a bit & let it drop back down. Need to make that bait look like it's alive. That's how I caught mine.

They weren't targeting seabass on this trip, but a few were caught anyway. The seabass bit on all those baits, but when targeting seabass, I think they usually go with the clams.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice catch D. Do you remember how far out you went? Looks like you definitely got the touch!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> Nice job D!!!! That's awesome. . . flounderin' is totally about feel, and it looks like you got it goin'!!! I'm stickin' with you next time


Took a little while to get the feel for it. Then I finally hooked up, and it's like, "ok now I get it".
But the flounder were biting pretty well for everyone. Even saw a few keeper doubles! I definitely would like to try it again. Hopefully it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Nice catch D. Do you remember how far out you went? Looks like you definitely got the touch!


I didn't bring a watch, and when I go fishing, I tend to lose track of time. I'd have to guess about a 60 to 90 minute run out to the first drop.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Desperado ... WTG ! It seems the deep water bite is on


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice! So, when's dinner?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

beautiful flatties


----------

